# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Nueva trampa legal

## Unregistered NDYA

Como el Tribunal Constitucional echó abajo el Memorandum en la Ley de Estudios Ambientales, este Gobierno, con la complicidad de Cospedal, va a intentar colarlo en otra Ley. La Ley de Montes. La desfachatez de este gobierno no tiene límites, jamás hemos visto algo parecido. El Tribunal Constitucional declara no constitucional algo y el gobierno repite ese algo en otra Ley que no tiene nada que ver. Al Gobierno este le importa bien poco la Constitución y todo lo demás.

http://www.europapress.es/aragon/not...430130154.html

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Aquí lo explica el PP sin vergüenza alguna:

http://www.pp.es/actualidad-noticia/...o#comment-9833

Lo meten a última hora en una enmienda a la Ley y ya está.  Que vergüenza, qué país, qué gobierno, qué asco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Increíble. A última hora como hicieron cuando lo colaron en la ley de evaluación ambiental

En éste país todo vale. Algunos políticos se saltan la ley con el fin de llevar a donde quieren sus ilegalidades.

Tendrá que anularlo de nuevo el Tribunal Constitucional...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Tiene truco esta trampa, Rudí dirá que se ha hecho ya el informe preceptivo (aunque no sea verdad) y pasará el TC. Rudí tiene que comparecer ante la Diputación Permanente de las Cortes de Aragón para explicar esto, pero allí, como es normal, lo que preocupa es si se abre una puerta para el trasvase del Ebro, ya se encargará Rudí de asegurar que no, y todos tan contentos. Ojalá en Castilla la Mancha pasara algo parecido, pero aparte de que Rudí no es Cospedal (tan ruin y mentiroso es imposible), la población aragonesa y catalana se ha opuesto de verdad contra el trasvase y eso es lo que verdaderamente marca la diferencia.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Has oído a Cospedal decir algo sobe ésta nueva infamia? a que no?. Pues eso.

Es más, seguro que por el puesto que ocupa en su partido, ha participado activamente en ésta trampa.

Hay una diferencia muy grande entre la sociedad aragonesa/tierras baixas y la castellano manchega. Esta última no tiene conciencia alguna de su patrimonio natural que ya lo quisieran muchos.
Es una sociedad vencida y sometida.
Espero que los jóvenes cambien eso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

